# Dingwall Combustion



## guy in latvia (Apr 16, 2012)

Been looking into 1k euro range for basses and was thinking about spectors, but then I discovered these. What do you guys think? Difference between rosewood and maple boards? How suitable are they for more agressive type of music? Slapping?


----------



## Necris (Apr 16, 2012)

I've played a combustion and they're great instruments for the price. They're good for slap (I'm a terrible slap player though) and messing with the knobs on the bass will get you plenty of different tones, from aggressive to mellow. The Low B string is amazingly clear, as would be expected on an instrument with a 37"-34" fan.

A maple board will give your bass a bit more of a snap and a brighter attack, where as rosewood will give a darker and more rounded attack.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats really awesome info! Thanks!

Once I repair my car I'm probably going to order one of these. Will I need to buy custom strings? Would Circle K be a good choice? Any suggestions regarding where to order these from?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 18, 2012)

D'addario Long Scales do not fit my 35" bass (string thru) on the lowest two strings (100 and 145). The taper comes up before the nut on the 145 and slightly before on the 100. 
D'addario offer Superlong strings XB145SL for example. 

I recommend Circle K. I've placed an order with them recently. Haven't got to try their strings but have only heard great things.
The important thing to me is that they offer a huge range of gauges, price single strings the same as packs (!!!) and are generally cheap as hell anyway. With fanned frets the option for single strings should be a good thing to you. You should be able to get a fully custom set for under $60. I used to pay $57 for a D'addario four string set and a single bottom+top, and that wasn't as thick as I'd like nor were the middle for customized!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 18, 2012)

Dingwall and Circle K strings will both fit.


----------



## prashanthan (Apr 19, 2012)

Aren't you only supposed to use the Dingwall strings for their basses for balance across the multi-scale? Then again, I'm not too sure about that, could be entirely wrong. Tried a Combustion the other day anyway, great instrument with versatile tones, I personally couldn't hack the 37" low B string with my small hands but definitely worth going for if you can manage it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing about basses but lots of people have Dingwalls here because they're made in Canada. I've played a few and found them pretty nice overall...but like I said...I dont play bass so really my opinion is kind of worthless


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions guys!

Where would one normally even order a Dingwall from?


----------



## engage757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sheldon's designs are amazing. I may pick up another one soon. I have had two so far. Looking forward to it!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 19, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys!
> 
> Where would one normally even order a Dingwall from?



https://www.dingwallguitars.com/purchase/purchase-a-dingwall/

Dealers | Dingwall Guitars


----------



## Shannon (Apr 19, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Dingwall and Circle K strings will both fit.



Yep, I own a Dingwall Combustion V2 & use Circle K strings. In combination with the multi-scale & the "traditional" tension Circle K string sets, it actually transforms the set into a "balanced" tension. The Dingwall strings are pretty nice as well. On the Dingwall forum, a dude makes Peyton strings & I hear good reviews. I bought a set of super long scale D'Addario set & even though they specify they will fit up to 38" scale, the Low B didn't make it across the nut before the taper started. Of the strings I've tried so far, I prefer the Circle K's. Not only because they sound & feel great, but I'm also a friend of the owner & like to support small business. They have made one fine product. 

As for the bass, it's no secret that Dingwalls have the best Low B in the business. Just for reference, I have Soundgarden song I play live that has a Low B drone in the middle of the song. I hit the string ONCE & it sustains for over a minute with zero loss in tone or volume. Amazing. The bass is very expressive. You can get a variety of tones from the bass either by using the active EQ, switching to passive EQ, pickup combinations, or by using pick, slap, fingers, etc. Very touch responsive. And finally, it's lightweight as far as basses go (averaging 8.5 lbs). 

Spectors are great bass, but you better like the spector preamp tone & be prepared to deal with their weight, which tends to be on the heavy side. For me, I was a Spector endorser for several years, but eventually found my way to Dingwall & haven't looked back.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 20, 2012)

^based on your comments, I'm totally sold, Dingwall it is!

Can anyone recommend a good US dealer order from? I have a friend that can hook me up with tax free european imports, but only if its shipped from the US.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 20, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> ^based on your comments, I'm totally sold, Dingwall it is!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good US dealer order from? I have a friend that can hook me up with tax free european imports, but only if its shipped from the US.



PM coming your way.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 20, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> ^based on your comments, I'm totally sold, Dingwall it is!



I'm sold too!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 24, 2012)

I prefer the dingwall to a Spector as well. I have had a couple Euros/LX/ReBops and two USA Spectors, still have one. Dingwalls balance very well, are light and sound huge. You will get the fanned frets within ten minutes. great basses.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 24, 2012)

I took delivery of a couple of Combustions earlier this month and having nothing but glowingly positive things to say about the basses and Dingwall as a company. Sheldon calculated the ideal string gauges for the tunings I requested and fitted the appropriate gauges from Circle K, which feel and sound great. Here are a couple of clips I've used them for -

Brutal Modulation Idea by Nolly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Dingwall Combustion clean test by Nolly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Hybrid138 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nolly, I saw the pics you took of your basses on FB a few weeks ago and looked into them because of you... so much want...


----------



## Lianoroto (Apr 24, 2012)

So what you are saying is that there has been an affordable fanned bass existing all this time?!'

To the ATM!


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 24, 2012)

Dingwall Bass Guitars:: Combustion 5, Trans White :: Custom hand made basses, exclusively at Bassdirect

God, I want to bite the bullet and pay monthly for this.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 24, 2012)

I want a 6 string ABZ so bad I can taste it. I'd totally get the Combustion, but I want a sixth string to tune down to F# too. I love the 37" scale.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 24, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> Dingwall Bass Guitars:: Combustion 5, Trans White :: Custom hand made basses, exclusively at Bassdirect
> 
> God, I want to bite the bullet and pay monthly for this.



Those look even better with the white pearl pickguard.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 25, 2012)

Firstly thanks to Nolly for answering my questions on soundcloud! You're a champ!

Once I get my car fixed and receive my next paycheck, I will probably place my order, I mean, why the hell not, my current bass is a total piece of turd. Also, since I have a FF ViK 7 on the way, the massive fan on this will help me decide how heavy of a fan I will be ready to go for on the guitar. So many things to buy...so little available money...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Now I want one. GAS!

How much are the Combustions?


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 25, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Those look even better with the white pearl pickguard.



That looks pretty swish; I'm still 50 / 50 about going with the pickguard. I'll just think it over... or flip a coin or something!


----------

